# Look 595 vs. Orbea Orca



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

Has anyone ridden both the 595 and an Orbea Orca? If so, what are main differences in ride - plushness of ride, characteristics of bikes, etc. 

I am very nearly ready to pull trigger on 595. Big test ride this weekend, but I would love to hear from someone who has ridden both before going in to LBS.

Thanks.


----------

